# Temperature Madness!!



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

On another thread we were trying to explain how cold you can feel in Spain or not as the case may be. One thing that came up was the incredible changes in temperature. Well in my area all weekend it's been over 20º even up to 25º *minimums* at 8º. I got the sun lounger out to start sitting out when I have half an hour. However,I've just looked at the temps for the week. Snow is forcast from Thursday onwards and the *maximum* temp is 8º, minimum -3º so that's a difference of up to 28º!

Let's see if the forcast is right, but a severe drop is obviously due.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> On another thread we were trying to explain how cold you can feel in Spain or not as the case may be. One thing that came up was the incredible changes in temperature. Well in my area all weekend it's been over 20º even up to 25º *minimums* at 8º. I got the sun lounger out to start sitting out when I have half an hour. However,I've just looked at the temps for the week. Snow is forcast from Thursday onwards and the *maximum* temp is 8º, minimum -3º so that's a difference of up to 28º!
> 
> Let's see if the forcast is right, but a severe drop is obviously due.


Yep same here in Extremadura. Just filled up the Log basket, will be covering fragile plants and adding extra bedding to the animal housing. Yet I'm sitting here in beautiful warm sunshine considering a "summer clothes" wash


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think a couple of weeks back it got to 34º then it dropped back and we had that huge storm(press reported as a gota fria in March) that flooded out Alicante city. Now we have had some pleasant weather in the 20's but obviously this next batch is coming and one warning was pretty bad, possibly another big cut off low.

I must say I am a bit fed up of it and when it is nicer it has been so windy, we joke about it but Spain is too cold for me in the winter.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We're due a big drop in temperatures too, although not quite as extreme as yours. Today we have a high of 24C and a low of 11C, but from Thursday to Sunday the maximum will be 14C and the lows between 5 and 3C. 3C is really cold for down here, I took our winter duvet off the bed a couple of weeks ago as it was starting to get too warm, but I fear I may be sleeping in my pjs on the 3C night. The weather this month really has been incredibly variable.


----------



## pedro6 (Aug 4, 2016)

its good for the cherries where I live unless it rains once the cherries form and then they split.
Still got our winter duvet on and still taking Vit. D to stop colds!!


----------



## The slow walkers (Nov 10, 2015)

Lynn R said:


> We're due a big drop in temperatures too, although not quite as extreme as yours. Today we have a high of 24C and a low of 11C, but from Thursday to Sunday the maximum will be 14C and the lows between 5 and 3C. 3C is really cold for down here, I took our winter duvet off the bed a couple of weeks ago as it was starting to get too warm, but I fear I may be sleeping in my pjs on the 3C night. The weather this month really has been incredibly variable.


We've been watching the temperature fluctuations on the weather website, as we're due out at the end of the month. Hopefully it will warm up by the end of the month and not go down too much after that. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## LDN2ESP (Jul 24, 2015)

A few cooler days then the sun and warmth will return? Around 22-26c most days for moi in the last week.

I can't wait to see the locals in their 'over the top' outer wear, one last desperate use of that pointless coat purchase they made in October last year ...


----------



## Gardenofengland (Mar 2, 2017)

Went from Almunecar today in shorts and tshirt up to Granada city, it was boiling but most people in winter clothes boots anoraks the lot...I decided they just want to get some wear from the clothes .


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Well I've just loaded up the log crate ready to be winched up to the ground floor in readiness for a chilly few days (Thurs to Mon) when we are likely to have a max of only 8°


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

And there we were ready for the boy's 7th birthday party on Saturday this coming weekend and because of the drop in temp and forecast rain, we've had to postpone it for a week. He's ok with it because I made him think it was his idea, but a dinosaur egg hunt in 11C and rain isn't quite as much fun as it could be. Now, I realise that the new date is April 1st so now maybe we can have a few pranks for the adults.... At least we will not have a shorter Sunday after the party because of this silly idea of putting the clocks forward so that the farmers in WW2 will have better light. I think that's why it was originally done...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> And there we were ready for the boy's 7th birthday party on Saturday this coming weekend and because of the drop in temp and forecast rain, we've had to postpone it for a week. He's ok with it because I made him think it was his idea, but a dinosaur egg hunt in 11C and rain isn't quite as much fun as it could be. Now, I realise that the new date is April 1st so now maybe we can have a few pranks for the adults.... At least we will not have a shorter Sunday after the party because of this silly idea of putting the clocks forward so that the farmers in WW2 will have better light. I think that's why it was originally done...


Sorry but it was WWI in 1916 and, if I remember correctly was to enable workers in the ammunition factories to have time to help in the fields at the end of their days work.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> Sorry but it was WWI in 1916 and, if I remember correctly was to enable workers in the ammunition factories to have time to help in the fields at the end of their days work.


Well, I knew it was a war but I wasn't around for either of them. I still think it is time to stop the time change...


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

thrax said:


> Well, I knew it was a war but I wasn't around for either of them. I still think it is time to stop the time change...


Totally agree with you, the clocks should stay permanently in daylight saving time.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Tigerlillie said:


> Totally agree with you, the clocks should stay permanently in daylight saving time.


LOL - what time would the sun rise in mid-winter where you live?

I love daylight saving, though - sadly, apart from a brief trial, we didn't have it in Queensland, Australia (however, where I lived near the NSW boarder, it meant we could celebrate NYE twice). But I'm happy to change the clocks by one hour twice a year


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Tigerlillie said:


> Totally agree with you, the clocks should stay permanently in daylight saving time.


We tried that back in the late 60s/early 70s. It was considered too dangerous to have children going to school in the dark in Scotland and other northern latitudes culminating in a particularly serious accident in 1971 which put a stop to it.

In fact, it would make more sense to leave them on GMT since that is the time more correctly associated with our longitude in the UK, France and Spain


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

EverHopeful said:


> LOL -* what time would the sun rise in mid-winter where you live?*
> 
> I love daylight saving, though - sadly, apart from a brief trial, we didn't have it in Queensland, Australia (however, where I lived near the NSW boarder, it meant we could celebrate NYE twice). But I'm happy to change the clocks by one hour twice a year


I didn't say it was practical  

Plus* I* don't have to get up at the crack of dawn to go out to work....anyway, it's never going to happen though so each winter I just look forward to the winter solstice and the clocks going forward once more.

*PS*....only 4 more days til they go forward.....


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

The problem for me is that the clocks go forward but I don't...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't care one way or the other. We never remember to adjust the clocks anyway and usually spend at least one day out of step with everyone else.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

"Only the Government would have you believe that you could cut a foot off the top of a blanket, sew it to the bottom, and have a longer blanket".

Supposedly, the reaction of a native American when first told about Daylight Saving Time.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Yup, the amount of daylight hours you get every day depends not on the government but on the Earth's orbit, it's inclination and nature.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

thrax said:


> Yup, the amount of daylight hours you get every day depends not on the government but on the Earth's orbit, it's inclination and nature.


and it is the earth's nature not to be inclined to give you any more than you are scheduled to have, no matter what you do to the clocks. If you want to have darker mornings and lighter evenings, just get up an hour earlier, don't involve those of us who are quite content to keep things as they are.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Forecast was right. It's snowing now. There was ice on the car this morning and it was 0º in Madrid city at 8:45. Oh well, back to winter :smow:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Forecast was right. It's snowing now. There was ice on the car this morning and it was 0º in Madrid city at 8:45. Oh well, back to winter :smow:


BRRRR

It isn't quite that cold here, but now, at the 'hottest' time of day, it's about 14º, which is more or less the same as the overnight low that we've had over the past week or so.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

When I lived in UK anything above 14C was BBQ time. Having acclimatized to the temps here, 14C is time for woolly clothes and heating appliances...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Our max for today is 8° and there is some light snow on quite a few of the mountain tops. I have my thermals on, the oil-filled-radiator under the desk turned on maximum and the a/c on "Heat!"


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

17ºC here, comparatively balmy! Lots of clouds and showers though. Like an English April.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> 17ºC here, comparatively balmy! Lots of clouds and showers though. Like an English April.


Much the same here but minus the showers - so far (they are forecast). It is very noticeably colder and pretty breezy with it. Don't need any heating on in the house yet, but after sundown we surely will.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

This was filmed in Madrid a couple of days ago:






We've had the odd flurry here for several days, though nothing has settled. My max-min thermometer outside has a range of -1ºC to 27ºC for the last week, thanks to the warm weather last weekend. It's currently 7ºC and ice pellets are falling. Hearing that I'd run out of logs, thankfully a kind neighbour offered me some old logs from the end of her garden, so I have a nice fire keeping me warm indoors.


----------



## Tigerlillie (Apr 7, 2015)

Madliz said:


> This was filmed in Madrid a couple of days ago:
> 
> https://twitter.com/severeweatherEU/status/845668323052441600
> 
> We've had the odd flurry here for several days, though nothing has settled. My max-min thermometer outside has a range of -1ºC to 27ºC for the last week, thanks to the warm weather last weekend. It's currently 7ºC and ice pellets are falling. Hearing that I'd run out of logs, thankfully a kind neighbour offered me some old logs from the end of her garden, so I have a nice fire keeping me warm indoors.


I didn't expect that at the end; 'come to sunny Madrid', made me proper laugh out loud.

I haven't envied your weather this year :smow:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

18C here in Weston - drove along the seafront this afternoon - packed.:smile:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jimenato said:


> 18C here in Weston - drove along the seafront this afternoon - packed.:smile:


We barely scratched 12


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> 18C here in Weston - drove along the seafront this afternoon - packed.:smile:


Put the washing out to get wetter. Went to a shopping centre near here this morning at 9:00. According to the car it was 4º.
I'm not complaining though. This temp is fine for this time of the year. As long as it's good in June and July. Will be in WSM for much of August, so could I make a reservation with you for a few fine days in August, please? 
Save​


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We were in León earlier on in the week and one of the guides we were with ( we took guided tours of just about _everything_) told us that León had the highest recorded difference of temperature in a day and I can't remember if the difference was 30º or 35º in the summer from 5º min to 35º or 40º max - quite a difference for the poor old body to cope with.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

28 degrees outside this afternoon and 18 degrees indoors, feeling decidedly chilly now but I refuse to put the fire on.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

We have 22 degrees inside now, and I haven't so much as put a cardigan on for the past two evenings, let alone the fire. It has been exceptionally warm during Semana Santa, those men carrying the tronos must have found it even harder going than normal!


----------

